# Bent 06 Siena



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! Less than a year of owning this stout looking frame and my mechanic says its bent. I rode an Airborne, a discount brand for eight years with not single issue. My thinking is it occured while touring in Italy last autumn with a BOB trailer. Does anyone know if two weeks of touring with a loaded BOB would void any warranty. Just for Record or DA, pun intended, it always had the rubber side down. I loved this bike, thought the shaped tubing to be stout and sufficient to that tour. I suppose now is when I will find out if ABC has any moral fiber.....:cryin:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Could it have been out of alignment when you bought it. I wouldn't think pulling a trailer would damage it. Where on the frame is the issue? Could it have been damaged in transit to and from Italy?


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

I will get more details when my LBS opens today. I used a plastic bike box with hubs when we travelled to Italy. I post more details later.


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

*More information On Bent 07 Siena*

My mechanic stated, the rear triangle is twisted. He and the Litespeed Rep believes that pulling the BOB trailer did not cause the bend. I would agree, this is one stout frame. Since I have never crashed nor any other reason for this bend to occur, I do not know how it could have happened. My mechanic stated my wheels can be positioned in the drops in a straight orientation despite the bend. That makes sense as I usually position the wheel in the drops with a push against the floor until is positioned. It is believed that perhaps I have been unknownly riding a bent frame for a year. I sure hope Litespeed warranties the frame, it was expensive and I definately believe there has been no abuse that would void a warranty. Ironically, I convinced my wife recently to sell her Airborne and purchase an 06 Tuscany, which she loves. I think she, like many of your are curious how ABC will resolve this situation. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

LItespeed hopefully will stand behind the frame and issue you another one. Keep us posted. I have an 06' Teramo and love this damn bike!


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, I havebeen granted a Return Authorization. They will evaluate the damage and either fix it or replace the frame. My wife and I both really enjoy our Litespeed frames..


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Had a similar issue with my 05 Solano*

LBS noticed rear dropout was bent, attempted to straighten it and it snapped off. Litespeed fixed it by re-doing the rear triangle and the bike is good as new.

Only thing you will have to suffer for is the wait.


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

Your not kidding, suffering the wait while the weather beacons to be out riding. I drop the bike at LBS on March 5th and today is May 16th and still no frame. At this point I will never purchase another litespeed.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You should hear something soon!

PS The delay was not necessarily the fault of Litespeed. Things happen at the dealer and sometimes with the shipper.


----------

